# Error Partitioning Hard Drive



## kovalenko5 (Jan 18, 2013)

I am trying to install freebsd FreeBSD 9.1 i386 onto an old computer that I had laying around. But when I get to the partitioning part of the installation I select "Guided" then "Entire Disk". It sets everything on its own and I press finish. Then I get this error.


```
Error mounting partition /mnt mount: dev/ada0p2: invalid argument
```

I would appreciate some help on this matter seeing as I do not have to much experience in partitioning.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2013)

Looking at the name ada0p2 I'm guessing there was already a partition on it. And it tried to add a second partition but that doesn't have enough space.


----------



## kovalenko5 (Jan 18, 2013)

Is there a way to fix that? I just deleted the partition, and tried to make it smaller in that case but it did not work. I am still pretty new to FreeBSD, so sorry that I don't know much about it.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2013)

Delete all existing partitions, at least that's assuming you only want FreeBSD on it. Then start the installer. You should end up with a ada0p1.


----------



## kovalenko5 (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank you very much it worked


----------



## iskaldvind (Feb 17, 2013)

I have the same situation while trying to install FreeBSD 9.1 i386 on virtual machine:


```
Error mounting partition /mnt mount: dev/ada0p2: invalid argument
```

This error appears when I trying to make zfs on root dir. I have just trying this:
1. Create empty virtual hdd
2. Choose "Guided" partitioning
3. Successfully commit changes
4. Delete partitioned virtual hdd
5. Create new empty virtual hdd
6. Choose "Guided" partitioning
7. Before commiting changes I manage root dir and change fs to zfs instead of ufs
8. Commit changes
9. Got this error.

Any ideas of what is going on?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 17, 2013)

I've never tried to use bsdinstall(8) to install to ZFS, and don't know whether it can do it.  Is the ZFS kernel module loaded?


----------

